
Climate models are accurately predicting ocean and global warming - ramonvillasante
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2016/jul/27/climate-models-are-accurately-predicting-ocean-and-global-warming
======
teslabox
There is less than a year of data about the amount of energy put into the
ocean by the Juan de Fuca ridge [1], and only classified data about other
oceanic volcanic hotspots (this was collected by the navy's submarines). I
think the certainty expressed by advocates for anthropogenic climate change is
not justified.

[1] [http://nytimes.com/2016/01/12/science/midocean-ridges-
volcan...](http://nytimes.com/2016/01/12/science/midocean-ridges-volcano-
underwater.html)

~~~
dozzie
I wouldn't be surprised if they ran a simulation, then ran another simulation
with the same data, and then calculated difference between runs, calling this
"accuracy".

~~~
fisherjeff
> What about the next question – how did the models do? Amazingly well. [...]
> This means that since 1992, the models have been within 3% of the
> measurements.

